# What do you think of these?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I took these shots today and wondered what you think.The first two are of an ear-ring stand, the holes were made using an indexing plate fitted to the lathe, the spirals with a Robert Sorby spiralling system. The third shot shows what can be done with the spiralling system, even by a first timer. The last shot of the unfinished bowl had the edge work done with a router mounted on the lathe.

Now before you all start saying that there's no way Harry, a virtual beginner could possibly have turned out this standard of work, let me assure you that you are quite right! My friend John made these last weekend whilst demonstrating at one of the top flight turning clubs.

Perhaps if John is persistent enough and I live long enough, I MAY become a reasonable turner.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Very nice job 

*Spiralling System*


http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatalog/Spiralling_System.html


========




harrysin said:


> I took these shots today and wondered what you think.The first two are of an ear-ring stand, the holes were made using an indexing plate fitted to the lathe, the spirals with a Robert Sorby spiralling system. The third shot shows what can be done with the spiralling system, even by a first timer. The last shot of the unfinished bowl had the edge work done with a router mounted on the lathe.
> 
> Now before you all start saying that there's no way Harry, a virtual beginner could possibly have turned out this standard of work, let me assure you that you are quite right! My friend John made these last weekend whilst demonstrating at one of the top flight turning clubs.
> 
> Perhaps if John is persistent enough and I live long enough, I MAY become a reasonable turner.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've got it in one Bj. Mitch was the first one to introduce me to it but I don't think that he has all the cutters.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are great looking pieces Harry. John did a beautiful job on them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmmmm... reasonable turner huh. I think you have surpassed that mark. Very cool stuff Harry. Remember what I said a long long time ago. The lathe will be the least of your expenses... it's all the toys and tools etc. to go along with it  Lather manufacturers should have gone into the lathe accessory business and given the lathes away free 

Corey


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I am a self-taught turner (not yet great at it), but I have never heard of "edge work done with a router mounted on the lathe." How does one go about mounting a router on the lathe? I have a Jet 1236 lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

philland said:


> I am a self-taught turner (not yet great at it), but I have never heard of "edge work done with a router mounted on the lathe." How does one go about mounting a router on the lathe? I have a Jet 1236 lathe.


Having not done it myself I can't give you details, however I do have this shot of John actually routing the pattern on that dish.


----------

